# Granadines for First-time Chartering?



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all, I am still looking at locations for the first bareboat charter with my family. The Granadines look pretty amazing. Comments?

thanks, Bill


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Lots more diverse than the typical BVI charter, not as crowded, more interesting sailing. It's spelled Gr*e*nadines if you are going there.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

What is your sailing experience? The Windwards are different than The Leewards.

How many people will be aboard the size boat you are interested in chartering?

Where is your starting point?


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi, and thanks for the answers so far. Grenadines - got it. I have been sailing my own boat for about a year and a half. I go out weekly, usually solo. No real cruising experience, just a couple of weekends at the local islands. I am taking my family (4 total) and maybe 2-3 others. I would like to get a 3 or 4 cabin cat. I'm not sure of the departure site, as I am still looking. Any tips will be greatly appreciated. We all love the water and so diving and snorkeling will be near the top of the list of activities.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm going to the Grenadines for a couple charters in Dec and Jan. When were you planning to go? On traveltalkonline there are some trip reports from people whp have chartered in the Grenadines, a couple are very well written. The skippers I am going with charter in the Caribbean every year and consider the Grenadines the best part of the Carib.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

montenido said:


> Hi, and thanks for the answers so far. Grenadines - got it. I have been sailing my own boat for about a year and a half. I go out weekly, usually solo. No real cruising experience, just a couple of weekends at the local islands. I am taking my family (4 total) and maybe 2-3 others. I would like to get a 3 or 4 cabin cat. I'm not sure of the departure site, as I am still looking. Any tips will be greatly appreciated. We all love the water and so diving and snorkeling will be near the top of the list of activities.
> 
> Thanks, Bill


Reading this I would suggest getting a captain for a couple of days, or doing the BVI..........*i2f*


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

One advantage of SVG (St Vincent & the Grenadines) is that you essentially stay in one country so customs issues are greatly simplified compared to sailing along other areas of the Caribbean chain.

I'd agree with I2F that you may want to consider a skippered charter first time out, esp in that area.. winds and seas can get up pretty good, and some real cruising experience is pretty much essential...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The Grenadines will most likely see you in anchorages where there won't be anything ashore and you'll be pretty much on your own. The BVI will have bars & restaurants available in almost every anchorage. The BVI is very easy sailing and perfect for first-time charterers plus they are easily reached via airplane (fly to STT then take a ferry) while St. Vincent & the Grenadines are somewhat more difficult to reach and consequently less crowded.
If you are going to take a bigger boat with more people than you are used to at home then I would favor the BVI as you won't have to worry much about navigation and anchoring or provisioning.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Another concern would be the size of cat with so little experience. This is why I am suggesting a captain. They can give you some good information & tips on sailing the cat. Sailing is sailing, but cats are their own beast......*i2f*


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

That is sound advice folks, and I thank you. Looks like I will do the BVIs first time out. It sounds like it is much more forgiving  .

Thanks again, you are all such great sources of info.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

The Grenadines are fantastic, but like anywhere the weather is variable. For instance is you go in late December or early January, you might get the sn_t kicked out of you by the "Christmas" winds (strong tradewinds and accompanying seas. All in all though, the Grenadines are one of our favorites in the entire Caribbean.
Magnus


----------

